
FBI Tracked an Activist as They Travelled Across the U.S., Documents Show - rasmi
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/19/black-lives-matter-fbi-surveillance/
======
jonathanyc
> Some of the documents released as part of the lawsuit contradict the FBI’s
> claim that it does not police ideology and only targets individuals taking
> up violent action, said Michael German, a former FBI agent and now a fellow
> with the Brennan Center for Justice’s liberty and national security program.

I was upset but became much more upset and surprised when I read this part.
The FBI lying about their own actions is very scary, and this sort of
surveillance on a non-violent activist is very suspect.

~~~
staplers
It has been well known for a while that the FBI threatened and blackmailed MLK
Jr. while he was engaging in peaceful protest.

This revelation should come as no surprise to anyone.

~~~
jonathanyc
I was aware of that. But I would be surprised if the contemporaneous MKULTRA
program existed today.

~~~
portofcall
Honest question: why? Have the stakes or the players changed so much? It’s not
as though the original MKULTRA and other human experiments which have been
acknowledged led to a lot of jail time or ruined careers. We’re the people who
kidnap to black sites and torture poeple, the same poeple who nuked our own
soldiers and innocent islanders.

What’s changed?

~~~
mark_edward
I agree with you, but wanted to make a correction. MKULTRA was the batshit
scheme to hypnotize and mind control people where they dosed people with LSD.
You're probably thinking of COINTELPRO, the FBI program of activist and
political suppression.

And none of these people or institutions were meaningfully punished or even
paid in any way, so I don't see much reason to think they've changed. Just
takes time for this stuff to come out. Even local cops use infiltrators on the
most harmless of movements. I was attending the university at this time and
this was a huge scandal:

[https://www.chicagomaroon.com/2013/03/01/undercover-ucpd-
det...](https://www.chicagomaroon.com/2013/03/01/undercover-ucpd-detective-
infiltrates-protest/)

~~~
edsu
At least today we have the investigative reporting from the Intercept. It's
kind of crazy the lengths to which citizens had to go through to get the word
out about COINTELPRO
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens'_Commission_to_Invest...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens'_Commission_to_Investigate_the_FBI)

